# Stt joint arthritis



## lora.a.cherry@gmail.com (May 29, 2013)

Can anyone please assist me we a Dx. Code for STT Joint Arthritis.
Thank you


----------



## dclark7 (May 29, 2013)

Since I believe in helping people find answers rather than just giving them, let me ask if you know what the STT joint is.  STT stands for scaphotrapezotrapezoidal joint.  If you know where this joint is you should be able to find the code.  Let me know if you find it.


----------

